# A bit morbid but...



## Nyjah (Mar 5, 2017)

Last night I lost two does-one was a 3 yo nubian/alpine killed by my own dogs and another her 1 yo mini daughter to what appears to be a cougar based upon signs. I suspect the carcass of the one my dogs killed may have enticed the predator into the area and it took the little doe.

Im sad, as they were my dairy goat mammas and friends, but pragmatically, Im left with a 150 pound dairy goat carcass of the nubian/alpine. (the cougar ate everything on the other doe)

While this sounds very sad, Im attempting to process the doe for meat for the dogs. I cant bury her due to the ground being so rocky and her being rather large and attracting more predators.

The temp was under freezing all night last night and under 50 most of today. Ive never processed a goat before, but her rumen was rather smelly and bloated when I accidently cut it. Will her meat still be okay for the pups to eat in a situation like this? Could she be packed away for human consumption? I ask, as I have killed wild boar then waited a bit to clean them and they have been fine, so not sure how essential a rapid cleaning is on a goat...

Will a 3 yo doe be too strongly flavored to eat?

Thank you so much.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Has she ever had kids before? She will likely be though. Make sure you wash and cook the meat well.
I'm sorry you lost them
I have had nightmares about cats getting my goats.


----------



## Nyjah (Mar 5, 2017)

She had given birth to twins and appears to have been expecting another set... 

Ive locked the rest of the herd in a pen with ten feet walls until I can reinforce the paddock fencing so another doesnt stray.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not use the meat for human consumption. Wash the meat for the dogs.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree just give it to the dogs.
A couple of ideas; you can get some chemical lime & use generously on the carcass & cover with plenty old straw & hay. First put good layer underneath body.
Or you can burn it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.

I am so sorry for the losses.


----------

